# Snow White



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of the whitest blanks I have seen and has a pearled look to it. I really like this blank alot. Here is a cigar and a Jr Statesman with the material. Thanks for looking and as always any comments or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!  Beautiful


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats one classy pen!

James


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 21, 2010)

John,
That is a real beauty.


----------



## mrburls (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice looking pens and great photos John. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## markgum (Feb 21, 2010)

excellent.  where did you find that blank??


----------



## JohnU (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job.  I just drilled one to make a wedding pen set.  Now Im hoping mine will turn out as nice as yours.


----------



## PJT (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice, very White would make a great wedding pen
Pete


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 21, 2010)

Those Look Great! My Son is working on a lanyard pen with the white pearl in chrome.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2010)

Just more proof that some blanks go great with certain platings!  I like them both.

You're not planning on selling that Jr Statesman as a Jr Gent are you?


----------



## CSue (Feb 21, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2010)

John, both are outstanding. That's the first Ultra Cigar that I've liked and the Jr. Statesman and that blank are a marriage if ever I've seen one.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 21, 2010)

They look great!!

Is that white pearlex inside the blank?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

markgum said:


> excellent. where did you find that blank??


 

OK  I get to try out the multi quoting thing that Roy told me how to do. Looks like it might work. Thanks Roy.
 
Mark  I got this blank from Woodcraft on my last order from them and it is actually called Snow.  Someone here had used it awhile ago and I asked about it then. 



Texatdurango said:


> Just more proof that some blanks go great with certain platings! I like them both.
> 
> You're not planning on selling that Jr Statesman as a Jr Gent are you?


 
George, you caught me. I knew eventually I was going to do that one of these days and yes you are right it is a Jr Statesman. After awhile all these kits look the same and you forget the names. Hope I did not confuse anyone except myself. My apologies.




mywoodshopca said:


> They look great!!
> 
> Is that white pearlex inside the blank?


 
This is a store bought blank so I do not know what is in there. Awhile back I had made some blanks with white PearlX  and they turned out OK but these are so much nicer. 
 
 
Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 21, 2010)

How do you Multi quote?


----------



## DavidD3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Both of those are very, very nice.  Now you've got me wanting to try something with white.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

My quest to find a matching black pearled blank still goes on. I ask anyone if you have  source for such a blank please let me know. I have a customer who want a couple top end kits in a white and black. I found the white and need a black. The blanks that used to be called ice  were close. Thanks.


----------



## dntrost (Feb 21, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> My quest to find a matching black pearled blank still goes on. I ask anyone if you have  source for such a blank please let me know. I have a customer who want a couple top end kits in a white and black. I found the white and need a black. The blanks that used to be called ice  were close. Thanks.



I bought a black from Ed & Dawn that was pure black I made a wedding set and it turned out great.  Used alt Ivory and Black... Hope this helps

PS Those are fantastic pens!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

dntrost said:


> I bought a black from Ed & Dawn that was pure black I made a wedding set and it turned out great. Used alt Ivory and Black... Hope this helps
> 
> PS Those are fantastic pens!


 

I talked to Ed already and he knows what I am looking for. No I am not looking for an all black. That I have. I was even sent a sample blank by a member here who is making pearlized blanks but it does not match the look of the white. I will continue to search and I told my customer it may or may not happen.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pens John, I am not a lover of the Ultra Cigar kit but it looks a real winner with that white blank, fantastic pictures too!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you paint the tubes/blank or use a nickel tube?

Again, I really like the ultra kit much better the way you have swapped (matched) the plating. Very nice!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Did you paint the tubes/blank or use a nickel tube?
> 
> Again, I really like the ultra kit much better the way you have swapped (matched) the plating. Very nice!


 

Lenny I was so worried about this kit being translucent that I used white tubes, painted the inside of the blank and also tined the epoxy white. I wanted a white blank and got it. I agree with swapping the kits to make a better looking kit. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jbostian (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice looking.

Jamie


----------



## johncrane (Feb 22, 2010)

Well done John really good match with the kits.


----------



## JimMc7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not a fan of the Ultra kit but your work makes this one look good.  Great work on the pens & photos!


----------



## louisbry (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice blanks and your finished product really sets them off.  Did I say your pens are beautiful?


----------



## randyrls (Feb 22, 2010)

markgum said:


> excellent.  where did you find that blank??



Mark;  I just quoted your message because it is the first one I came across.  It is on the Woodcraft web site.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=21377


----------



## JohnU (Feb 22, 2010)

Im currently working on a wedding set with that white blank and a black pearl from exoticblanks.com    Thats the closest Ive ever seen to a matching black.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnU said:


> Im currently working on a wedding set with that white blank and a black pearl from exoticblanks.com Thats the closest Ive ever seen to a matching black.


 


John

Be sure to post a photo when done. Like to see the black closely.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 22, 2010)

That is beautiful. One of the nicest whites I have seen.



jttheclockman said:


> John
> 
> Be sure to post a photo when done. Like to see the black closely.



Here is one that I recently completed using Ed and Dawns Black Pearl PR.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 22, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Lenny I was so worried about this kit being translucent that I used white tubes, painted the inside of the blank and also tined the epoxy white. I wanted a white blank and got it. I agree with swapping the kits to make a better looking kit. Thanks for the kind words.


 
I think using the white tubes is a great idea. I had trouble with the first acrylic type pen I made, also white, where the paint scraped off enough at the nib end during assembly to show thru! :redface:
Was never sure if it was the way I painted it or what ... but now I plan to use the special tubes whenever I can (think ahead), to avoid trouble.

That pen is a beauty!


----------

